# Chloe and Babies, Farewell



## RattyFanatic (Jan 25, 2008)

Chloe, our mama rat, passed today. She had 16 babies, and we guessed she was about 6 months old, if that. When she started breathing weird and making odd noises, I was really concerned. We took her to the store because the vet was closed and asked if anyone knew anything. The people who assumed they knew anything about her said she was exhausted. Of course that was not the case.
Turns out she had a resperatory problem. The woman who knew a little more about rats said the only thing we could do was give her meds and hope for the best. The best didn't happen.
Chloe's babies were hand raised starting from that time. Unfortunatly, we lost 15 of the sixteen babies. Just today Chloe and about 10 passed. Our family is devastated. But we're holding on to our last baby and "Auntie" Skiz.

Chloe, we'll do our best by Erin.
We miss you all already and are sure you're in a better place.
Sleep well.


----------



## Kima-chan (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm so sorry about your loss  It must be sad to lose all of the babies too, especially since they're so helpless...


----------



## Squeak (Sep 4, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. It must be hard on you, since so many were lost. I'm sure you did everything you could!


----------



## Eliza (Jan 20, 2008)

That's terrible! Hope the little guy makes it...


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your losses


----------

